# Never Summer Size Query



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Greetings! Here is what I got on this. First, I have no clue where they get those weight ratings that sounds wayyy off! I am 6' and 180-190 lbs on a regular day. Closer to the 180 mark now. I have ridden the SL-R in a 155 and a 158 with no problems. Size 11 Northwave boots too, no problems. For me the SL-R just isn't my board but I preferred the 155 in it. My wide stance on that board with the set back inserts put my back foot right on the carbon v's and it was super snappy. The 158 felt the same but a little soggier for me. You would be fine with either and I would let your riding or availability help you choose. I haven't rode the 161 and I personally prefer shorter sticks then some but I am sure if that's what you had to get it would be fine too!  Another sweet NS to check out is next years Heritage! The more time I spend on it the more I love it. Today on it was epic! For me I would rather have a 10/11 Heritage for everything but that's me. I am sure you would be happy with the build on any Never Summer you get!

I just wish they would make a SL/Heritage type of board in a true twin with centered inserts... ::nudge ::nudge VINCE! hehe


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

ìve got a brand new 2010 neversummer slr 164 here (in australia) which I may sell as I think I really want the evo, if you are interested shoot me a pm


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Richo411 said:


> I have been trying to source an NS board for about a month and have found a 158 from evogear that they will send to Australia, about to order when i looked at the NS sizing charts on the evo website. According to the chart I'm too fat for the 158 and 161.


Just a heads up. That's probably Evogear's generic weight chart. According to Vince from Never Summer: "We don't believe in weight chart and go by rider flex preference"
I'm 6'2". 190lb and am riding a 161 SL-R. I wouldn't want to go shorter


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry to yank your chain mate but I have decided not to sell, these things are too hard to get a hold of and I have purchased a second softer board for goofing around on so I will be keeping the slr for all mountain slaying.

you can get a 158 here
Never Summer SL-R Rocker Snowboard 2010 : Snowboards | evo

or a 155 158 or 161 here
http://www.snowridinggear.com/2010-Never-Summer-SL-R-Snowboard-P866C0.aspx

better act fast


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Board size*

A few things: The NS dealers have largely sold out. Everyone has trouble getting boards now.

Here's a link with a better chart but don't just look at charts - read the second part of the link that explains all the reasons charts are only rough guesses.

If you ride only groom and park, you can always go shorter. If you ride deep powder, you can go longer (especially for Japan). But, if you ride deep powder and trees, you need to go shorter and longer...er, I'm so confused.

If you go with NS, you can add something else to the equation - Rocker and Camber. By using both, you get better edge control and you can ride a little bit shorter. I love Never Summer stuff - great company! They have new stuff coming out in our fall (sorry). You might want to wait? You'll have an easier time of it and get to grab some incredible technology too. You know that sooner or later you're coming up to Niseko (Hokkaido). It's a rite of passage.


----------



## Richo411 (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys.
Probably leaning a bit more towards the 161 now as in reality I'm probably only gonna get heavier!
Hey Bryan I was thinking of waiting to your fall for the new seasons gear, but the season is pretty much over by the end of August over here in Vic and really keen to use a new board when I go over to NZ in July, which means another season of hiring.
Actually planning a trip to Japan for feb next year, just confirming numbers before we book.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Board size*

I've seen one or two Aussies over here ;-)

You'll love it.


----------



## Richo411 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey ETM
No worries, just for info did you get your board in OZ or from US?


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

Im the same size as you and had the same problem a few months ago, I went with the 161, personally i think its the perfect all round size for all mountain riding. I found the the board actually roade a little shorter than its length which was especially evident in the pow trees of japan.

At your size I would hesitate at going for 158 unless you do want to spend a bit of time in the park vs the all mountain terrain. Im definitely glad i went with the longer option. Plus as mentioned above sooner or later youre going to make it up to Japan, and there you will prefer the longer length for the pow floatation.

Looks like there will be quite a few SL-Rs downunder this year, I only spotted a legacy on my trip to Hakuba this year, so theyre still a rarity on this side of the world.

Youll love the board so jump on a deal that you see as most are already gone, luckily i picked mine up before xmas from backcountry who shipped to Aus but i dont think they have any stock left.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah backcountry has none, The only stock I can find on the net are the ones i posted above. I got mine from the US and it cost about AU$520 delivered as I got it on special from buysnow but they have none left either.If you really want one forget about the money as you have really left it late and you will be lucky to get one at all so jump at the 161 posted above, bang it on the card and make it yours or you will be jealous of all the green bases on the snow this year lol.

I think I will be taking a hi tensile chain to lock my board this year rofl. Maybe a guard dog too


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

RaID said:


> Im the same size as you and had the same problem a few months ago, I went with the 161, personally i think its the perfect all round size for all mountain riding. I found the the board actually roade a little shorter than its length.


This is what I found as well.

I wanted to drop down in length and stiffness from a stiff 164 cambered board to something quicker/easier to manipulate and more forgiving for moguls and glades. 

I loved the idea of rocker for the quick turns at lower speeds, but was concerned that dropping only 3 cm from a 164 cambered to a 161 rockered wouldn't be enough of a change to make that big a difference. 

I was very wrong. My 161 SL-R feels and responds like a low 150's board in the moguls. So easy to whip around...exactly what I was looking for. But at speed, on the groomers, the cambered tips get engaged and the whole effective edge grabs hold of the hard pack and ice so it really feels as stable as my old cambered board. It seems to float well in powder, but we haven't been blessed with much lately.

Best of both worlds for me and I'm glad that I didn't go shorter


----------



## Sii315 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm having da same problem don't know if I should go with a 155 SL or 153 again da only sizing chart I seen was on evo gear and that states I'm to fast for either size
I'm 5'7 170 lbs sz 9 boot really need some adivce asap!! Also I'm looking to get into some back country and taking it into some deeper snow next season
Thanks and sorry for just jumping on this thread


----------



## multisample (Nov 29, 2009)

At your weight you could do either. Weight ratings are really not that useful and are just guidelines for guessing a size. The length is all about stability and float, which is dependent on weight, stance, riding style, and personal preference. Riders with the same weight might want different sizes because one likes it more or less stable/smooth than another (or maybe one likes faster turning over smooth feel).

Given that you want backcountry and deeper snow I would find the general size YOU are comfortable with and go up a small notch. Also, if its mainly for backcountry/pow you might want to try the heritage or something more freeride oriented. If you also hit park, stick with the SL.


----------

